# Wellington crew recovered from sea off Holland



## MiTasol (Aug 6, 2020)

There was a recent posting of a Wellington wreck being found in the sea off Holland and people were questioning what would happen next.
This video may provide some clues. I do not know anything on this other than what is covered in the video but hopefully some of our UK and Dutch members can provide more details

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

There was a thread a little while back, BBC claiming the Dutch wanted to clear a war time wreck using mechanized diggers that would destroy the remains still in the plane.

I think one can see in the above the BBC was in this case ill informed bordering to stupid.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2020)

excellent.
The aircraft mentioned in the BBC article, posted elsewhere, was a Short Stirling, discovered on land I belive.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2020)

very moving video ... impossible to be critical

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

Airframes said:


> excellent.
> The aircraft mentioned in the BBC article, posted elsewhere, was a Short Stirling, discovered on land I belive.



It doesnt make a difference landor water . If the Dutch start digging for war graves they do it good and respectfully. That is what i wanted to get across.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2020)

Wow, great video and efforts.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2020)

Great stuff!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 7, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> It doesnt make a difference landor water . If the Dutch start digging for war graves they do it good and respectfully. That is what i wanted to get across.



The Dutch make tremendous efforts to remember those Allied military personnel who paid the ultimate sacrifice trying to help liberate the Netherlands. I had the privilege of attending the 75th anniversary of the liberation of Den Bosch last year (one of my relatives was captured in the fighting there). The town really laid on a show, inviting the Welsh Regiment and organizing a series of commemorative events in the local cathedral, the British Military Cemetery and the memorial where the 55th (Welsh) Division entered the town in October 1944. At the cathedral and at the cemetery, local school children hand-carried crosses with poppies as the name of each soldier who died liberating the town was read out. The children placed the crosses in the cemetery on the graves of those buried there. The Dutch truly know how to keep the flame of remembrance alive and pass it on from one generation to the next. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 7, 2020)

The Dutch have been more respectful of the war dead than most countries for a long while.

Go to Il Silenzio (song) - Wikipedia and go down to *Origins* for an example.


----------

